

5700+ Games, 50+ Systems.Complete Nintendo and Sega Sets - sanj
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5700-Games-50-Systems-Complete-Nintendo-Sega-Sets-and-more-Huge-Collection-/221564569633

======
WallWextra
Gosh, what a collection. I always feel a little sad when I see collections
like this up for sale, since it's obvious that somebody loved them a lot.

